# Christmas



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I was shocked to find Christmas decorations and chocolates available to buy in my local Co-op at the front end of last month. I lived with this slightly amused.

What's really narked me off is Dixon's advertising on TV for Christmas. I know Christmas will happen at the end of the year, it comes every year. I do not need to be reminded quite so early on. It annoyed me so much I've e-mailed them stating that I will be boycotting the entire group this year - not really that much of a problem as I don't tend to like paying double for things.

Do you think we could petition government to ban all references to Christmas in advertising outside of Advent?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd support that. Avoiding Dixons should be a general policy though I reckon - overpriced as you say 

I'm pissed off with Christmas already! Selfridges had their stuff up in August apparently. Cocks. Yesterday I saw an advert on TV (Tesco aka The Great Satan) for half-price toys - buy now ready for Christmas. With all this plastic shit for sale and being heavily advertised, is there a child left who believes in Santa?

Soon we'll have all the celebritard-endorsed supermarket shit going on with them mincing around the place in fake snow telling us how buying 15 metric fucktons of food will give us the most amazing yuletide ever. And that's when my piss goes beyond boiling and basically becomes a plasma. :x


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

dixon pc world etc all the same comp. avoid all, prices are a joke.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Well due to financial constraints I will be putting more effort into the true meaning of Christmas (which whatever you believe, is not commercialism).


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

more people believe it's sex look at the number of september b days.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I really can't imagine people reserve sex exclusively for the Christmas period.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember becoming apoplectic with rage during the August bank holiday when i was watching tv and an advert started with slay bells - it was an advert for a pikey catalogue - buy now in time for Christmas - buy whatever latest electronic gizmo your child is screaming for at a low price of £3 for the next 30 years with an apr of only 251% [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Ant


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't get me started....oh you already have.

I find myself resenting Christams these days as yet another necessary evil in the draining wallet stakes - it seems to be all about what presents people are going to get, what's the next hot toy and making sure we are relentlessly pummeled with this information for the 4 months prior to the actual event, to ensure we cough up and buy the latest pointless piece of tat.

I am not religious in any way shape or form, but for those who are Christmas must surely be viewed as a massive perversion of the original intent of the celebration.

Fuck off to all the massive conglomerates who advertise 4 months ahead of Christmas, you cynical money orientated mother fuckers.

Charlie


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Humbugs, the lot of you.

It's cyclical and for a lot of people, starting to think about Christmas now (and pay for things now) is the only way they'll avoid an enormous bill in December.

I do start thinking about buying some the of the 'stocking filler' type present any time from AUgust as I know that by the time you've bought a few little funny things for the family, that's another £100 gone.

Admittedly it is annoying, and I do think they should wait until Halloween is out the way first, but it's really no different to all the ads for summer holidays that start on boxing day.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Humbug!

The solution is simple:
- Don't buy novelty presents = saving on accumulated small amounts. And they'll be in a cupboard within 2 days anyway. Waste of time, waste of money, waste of resources :lol: 
- Buy the kids a lump of coal and spinning top. If they've been extra good, get a piece of chalk so they can colour in said spinning top with their own designs. [smiley=elf.gif]

If you really want to engage the spirit of Christmas, make the spinning tops yourself. Roll up, roll up for all your festive hints and tips right HERE! :lol:



BLinky said:


> more people believe it's sex look at the number of september b days.


Oh god. All those poor bints dressed up as "sexy santas". My present to them would be a dictionary, so they can look up "sexy" [smiley=book2.gif] :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

some people marry the wrong ones.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I recently dug up a surprising amount of coal from my garden, I can do you good deal on it...


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Unfortunately for some being reminded of Christmas early is a kick in the teeth.

For those who can afford to spalsh out there are some right bargins to be had. Bind your time and if the shops don't get customers early with these promotions then the prices will drop further at which time its time to get spending.

Doesn't hurt buying some stuff early - hits your pocket less! Just means you either eat it earlier or you keep it for yourself!

8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> I recently dug up a surprising amount of coal from my garden, I can do you good deal on it...


How much per sack? I'll take two. It's going to be SUCH a special Christmas this year! :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

I have got my Chrismas Lights up already ... [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I got Christmas sorted: got some nice books to read while enjoying a glass of red wine 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Dash said:


> Well due to financial constraints I will be putting more effort into the true meaning of Christmas (which whatever you believe, is not commercialism).


Nice thought but if political correctness and cowing down to our 'cousins' has anything to do with it, Christmas will soon be written off.

Enjoy it while you can.

Joe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

9 and a bit weeks until christmas


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah thanks for that :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> 9 and a bit weeks until christmas


You mean:
   :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Fantastic  Trees can go up in 6 weeks then :lol: [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And they can come down in 8 weeks [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

As I write this the local council are putting up the Xmas lights :?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Yea, ours are already up :?


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

pas_55 said:


> As I write this the local council are putting up the Xmas lights :?


In manchester the lights go up in September and are switched on in November!!

Ant


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

So which Z-list celebritards are switching on your respective lights? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Our local garden centre to me, had their decorations up in August!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Our local garden centre to me, had their decorations up in August!


Christmas has really been degraded to a commercial money grabbing opportunity for businesses. I've come to really hate the whole "buy this, buy that, you must have this, order your turkey now" etc, etc.

My nicest Christmases were the ones I went on holiday to the Austrian mountains, skied all day Christmas Eve, had a lovely meal with the family, let the lads open their presents while we had a glass of wine watching the snow fall through the window: magic. Then next day (Christmas Day) it was back on the slopes. That's Christmas


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Our local garden centre to me, had their decorations up in August!
> ...


Well of course it's commercial and sheer greed! :roll: Course it is. In my humble opionion actually, we always have spent christmas day in our own home, have done all our married life 17yrs, with tranquilty and nice food and the tele. I'm happy to settle for just that! . My home is my comfort zone over this festive time. Hubby and I just sit back and watch our 2 sons open their pressies and enjoy the magic of it. For me personally, I wouldn't want it any other way nor would I want to be ferrying everybody around to other peoples houses or experience it anywhere else. I'm a sucker for being a hermit over christmas - no wonder my post ratings rise on this forum over the xmas period 

Right, now what did I do with those fairy lights ..... !!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The thing is, I really enjoy Christmas when it arrives. I tend to take a couple of weeks off work, and spend it generally mincing about my family home and keeping myself warm with small tots of booze. Just I don't want it forced on me before advent.



ScoobyTT said:


> So which Z-list celebritards are switching on your respective lights? :lol:


Last year we went to see Nicolas Cage turning the lights on. Rocked up, realised we couldn't see the stage, buggered off to a very quiet pub for a couple of hours.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> So which Z-list celebritards are switching on your respective lights? :lol:


I shudder to think at who the crap listers will be.

Ant


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's November. So that can only mean one thing. Ok, two things:
1) What amount to sales and discount offers have already started. There is no escape! :lol:

2) The Christmas advertising dial has been turned immediately from "Occasional" to "Absolutely Fucking Relentless".

Yippee. Just a month and a half of saturation advertising to go. :x Is Christmas coming? Thanks for the reminder because, you know, I hadn't noticed! :evil:

And 3) Boots are STILL using that fucking piece of shit shitty shit "here come the girls" shit-o-rama. If ever there were a tune that sticks in your head like dogshit sticks to your shoes, that's the one. That's Boots off my shopping list then!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

what sales what discount? they double the RRP and then half it again to call it a 50% off.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I got my x-mas tree(s) and wreaths sorted: my son cut my conifer hedge today :roll: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> no wonder my post ratings rise on this forum over the xmas period


That'll be your addiction to the three word story :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

antmanb said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > So which Z-list celebritards are switching on your respective lights? :lol:
> ...


We had the honour of Olly Murs switch our lights on for a mere £15k. What a fucking twat! :evil:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Look at this way from the retailers "5" weekends before Christmas and generally that is when most people purchase Christmas items is on the weekends (as those are days off) so that makes for 10 days of shopping for a lot of people

SACREY IS IT NOT ????????? I AM GLAD I do not do that crap anymore........  8)

L8R......


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

CraigW said:


> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


WTF !! no one asked me !!( never heard of him, just used gogle,, who T F are they apealing to ??? ) £15k,, is that his fee , or what ??? :roll: :roll: :? :?


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

I HATE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hy3na said:


> I HATE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!! :evil: :evil:


I wouldn't go that far but I disagree with the commercial side of it!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hy3na said:


> I HATE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!! :evil: :evil:


I wouldn't go that far but I disagree with the commercial side of it!


----------

